# The Morning Club...



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

How early do you log on each day?
It seems that HootBob, Reverie and I are the early birds.

I live in Michigan and log on at about 5:30 during week days.
This is "my" quiet time before we're off to school.

This could also explain some of my mis-spelled words or just having my 
fingers on the wrong keys while typing. LOL









Good morning all, sunny
MaeJae

BTW what time zone are all the posts in?


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

around 8:45 am eastern for me just as i open the office action dave


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

For the most part, I log on about 5:30am PST. That's right West Coast time. I'm a early riser (3:45am), drive an hour to work. Hours are 5:30-2:30 (sometimes longer)...

Jose


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I log on at about 5:25 - 5:45 am (Eastern Time Zone) most mornings. This is just after my morning workout. I log on periodically throughout the day after that.

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Usually around 7 AM when I get to work and then different times thru the day.

Mike


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I log on at about 5:25 - 5:45 am (Eastern Time Zone) most mornings. This is just after my morning workout. I log on periodically throughout the day after that.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]62112[/snapback]​


Mountain Time here with DH usually is on at 5:30 am with DW usually around 7:30 am and both on throughout the day...love the forum.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I generally log on - the first time - around 6:30 AM Pacific time.
Like Jose, I have strange hours: 6:00AM - 2:30PM
Wait a minute... That means I'm doing this at work! Yikes!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm also in MI and sometimes log in between 6:30-7:30am as I'm getting ready for work. I tend to run late versus early so I can't do it often.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Usually around 9AM EST, then throughout the day, and as late as 1AM at times. I get an e-mail notification of replies each day.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lets see. I log in and check at 7 am, 730, 9:00, 9:20, 10:00, 10:30, 11:30, 12:00,12:40, etc and all the times in between







See Addictive topic!

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmm, I think I seem to log in when ever I get a few free moments. It may be at 6 am before I leave for work, if I'm on days, or it could be at 2 am, if I'm on nights and just came back from a call.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good! I thought I was the only forum WACKO!

Just for the record...I woke up at 10 am today, and didn't log on until after lunch. (this is my shift off from work)

The last time I slept until 10 am....wait a minute. I can't remember the last time I slept that late!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm up at 5am everyday
Get my coffee and log on
Sometimes I get up earlier
And then at 4:05 after work if I have the time or when ever I have some time








I'm ADDICTED and proud of it









Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I am one of the early ones also. This morning (Sunday) I got on line at 6:00 am EST but that is a fudge as it is 7:00 am Atlantic time. I am logging on from Maracaibo Venezuela. So not only is it early it is 5,000 miles from my trailer.

Most days when I am on a job in the field I have to be on my way to the facility I am to work at by 6:30 and I require about 1 to 1.5 hours to get up, focused and ready to go. Frequently I am on line at 5 ish in the morning.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Venezula. Andy gets the long distance award this week!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Log On??????? - I don't think I log Off









Please do not check my times....I must have a real problem....Wait that is step #1









Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> Log On??????? - I don't think I log Off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO....and agreeing.....I just log on and then minimize the screen.

I check back whenever I happen to walk by the computer room......









Hello, my name is Steve, and I have a problem....... shy

Steve


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

during the week, i get up at 4.00 am pst, leave house 45 mins later.can't log on at work







so i log on around 5.00 pm.
the weekends i log on, min the screen, and check back every couple hours.

darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Retired military here so when I get up (at no pre set time), I get the coffee going and then log on. Same about logging off in the evening. No set time for bed so I check the site regularly during the day and till I get sleepy and give it up.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> This is just after my morning workout


This IS usually my morning workout. This and lifting a fork to my mouth.

Seriously though, I usually log on somewhere between 5:30 and 6:30 AM.

And then on and off throughout the day, at home and at work. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh,
don't tell my boss.









Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> How early do you log on each day?
> [snapback]62086[/snapback]​


I'm a horrible sleeper. Got it from my father who never slept a full night in his life. He read 12 to 14 books a week because he would get up and read. I used to read, then I started doing lesson plans. Now that I'm not in the classroom anymore, I log in at work and do some work - or I just log onto Outbackers.com. Which I seem to be doing more of. Hey, work can wait until I get there.









I'm on anywhere from 1:00 a.m. until 5:00 a.m. (Eastern time) Depends on how much sleep I'm doing without that night (or morning). I usually wake up with a work problem running through my head.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I'm on anywhere from 1:00 a.m. until 5:00 a.m. (Eastern time) Depends on how much sleep I'm doing without that night (or morning). I usually wake up with a work problem running through my head.


I'm glad that my work doesn't keep me awake,.....unless of course I'm working.









Nothing like being awakened at 3 am to go to one of the college dorms in town, because one of the little darlings (read that as America's Future) decided that they would really like to see all of their fellow residents stand outside in their pj's in the cold, and so they pull a handle marked "IN CASE OF FIRE - PULL".

I can't wait 'til May......

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It's now 12:30am (PST)...do I win a prize?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > I'm on anywhere from 1:00 a.m. until 5:00 a.m. (Eastern time) Depends on how much sleep I'm doing without that night (or morning). I usually wake up with a work problem running through my head.
> 
> 
> I'm glad that my work doesn't keep me awake,.....unless of course I'm working.
> ...

















Been there, done that! (oh, I still do!)









Hey Andy! I was in Venezuela once...only I was laying on the beach! sunny


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Good morning! 5:30something... here in Michigan.








As usualâ€¦
Lots of good info. to read

MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello does anyone know how I can get Outbackers.com on my cell? .....Yes I know...Hello my name is Thor

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor that's the first step









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Hello does anyone know how I can get Outbackers.com on my cell? .....Yes I know...Hello my name is Thor
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]62932[/snapback]​


Just a few questions:

1) What cell phone do you have?
2) Do you have a "data service" contract with your carrier?

Once I know that, I can let you know what to do.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Hello does anyone know how I can get Outbackers.com on my cell?Â .....Yes I know...Hello my name is Thor
> ...


Umm...OC, I think that makes you an enabler









MaeJae


----------

